# proper way to store tires installed on rims



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

what is the proper way to store tires? i've heard that stacking tires is not recommended as the tire at the bottom of the stack will get 'crushed'.

the best way i've heard is to stand them up on their tread with wood blocks in front and behind so as to prevent them from rolling. but i've heard that this will cause a flat spot on the tread(which i find hard to believe as the tire will still have air pressure in it).

thoughts?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I believe stacking is fine and preferable to the method of storing them upright. I've been told to put each tire in a black plastic trash bag to keep out excess air and light, and to stack them on top of each other.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

I am storing my winter tires on the rims inflated. 

I cannot think will wear more than 4 or 5 years... so I am stacking them uncovered in my garage. I was going to put them in a garbage bag, but the tires were too big to fit in the bags I had at the time.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Stacking them on each other is just fine. Store them in plastic bags and away from heat and moisture. Do not cover them with any tire dressings that are silicon based. And after 5 yrs of storage and/or usage tires have to be trashed.

That's about all I know about storing tires


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I believe stacking is fine and preferable to the method of storing them upright. I've been told to put each tire in a black plastic trash bag to keep out excess air and light, and to stack them on top of each other. *


Yup, that was exactly the recommendation I received from Tirerack. I don't bother with putting them in trash bags, though, as I don't expect any of my tires to last more than 2 years anyway. I stack them 2 high, with cardboard in between each.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

ff said:


> *
> 
> Yup, that was exactly the recommendation I received from Tirerack. I don't bother with putting them in trash bags, though, as I don't expect any of my tires to last more than 2 years anyway. I stack them 2 high, with cardboard in between each. *


ff... that's exactly the way I have been storing my tires every fall and spring for the last 7 years... I even use the shipping cardboard in between the tires.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

If you are cool, you'd build wheel hanging racks on your garage wall, just something simple...Weld a foot long steel pipe to a 2'X2' backing, and mount that to the wall and hang your wheel sans centercap on that. :dunno:

Griots sells something like this but they're expensive...But painted in a nice lacquered red. :thumbup:

edit: Here's the Griot's product: Not that I would buy it...


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

I had an installer tell me to stack them, not more than 2 tires high, and deflate to 10psi.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

There have always been EIGHT winter/summer wheels+tires stacked in my garage, uncovered, and without any noticeable damage. My dad's previous Continental winters lasted 7-8 years like that. Right now there are the 195/65/15's from the 323 on the bottom, and the 195/65/14's from the 325 on the top. All fully inflated. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I stack them 4 high with the cardboard from Tirerack between them. It's only 6 months at a time.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

So I am taking it that stacking 4 is ok for them . . .any other thoughts on this since October ? 

I am getting to the point where I need a better method then storing them slightly slanted against a wall since I'm now storing 8 wheels & tires . . .

Any further suggestions ?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Since I always run between 8-12 extra wheels... I just store them in a Tower o' Tires. As tall as she'll go, without risking death trying to get the top one off.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *So I am taking it that stacking 4 is ok for them . . .any other thoughts on this since October ?
> 
> I am getting to the point where I need a better method then storing them slightly slanted against a wall since I'm now storing 8 wheels & tires . . .
> 
> Any further suggestions ? *


Just store 'em--- this is just another point to obsess about for carnutz. :loco:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Just store 'em--- this is just another point to obsess about for carnutz. :loco: *


me obsess . . . nah ... ok, ok I admit it sometimes I do 

On a serious note though, I never put much thought into it until I got a 3rd set of wheels and realized I need a better way to store them


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The reason for the bags is to preserve soft R compound tires.

You want to prevent ozone and other things from getting to the rubber. 

For normal tires, I wouldn't bother. For Rs definately.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I took my M68s and casually tossed them into a storage locker at my apartment building. Can't remember if I closed the door or not, and it definitely smelled like musty wood and water down there. I hope I can remember where they are come May.  

Alan, you should do the same. Keeps your mind busy during these cold, slow winter months.


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Be sure that the rims are salt-free and clean before you store them. I left a set of 4 OEM 16" Probe GT wheels/tires sitting for about 3 years without cleaning them. The paint peeled as the metal corroded where the centercap and valve stem are. I should have cleaned them, but neglected to do it. Fortunately they weren't my "good" set. But the good set aren't in "good" condition anymore, since I decided not to wash the salt off my car for several weeks and they too had the paint blister around the centercap and valve stems. I wonder if BMW OEM wheels are prone to that. Of course, the BMW (when I get it this summer) will be driven only on nice days (no snow and hopefully no rain).


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

good point. i didn't even think to clean off my summer rims when i stored them. it's only brake dust which i hope won't pit the clear coat.

definitely will have to wash off all the salt from the winter set when storing them for the summer.



albtsang said:


> *Be sure that the rims are salt-free and clean before you store them. *


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *good point. i didn't even think to clean off my summer rims when i stored them. it's only brake dust which i hope won't pit the clear coat.
> 
> definitely will have to wash off all the salt from the winter set when storing them for the summer. *


Chris . . .didn't you just get those rims . . . get your butt out there and wash them otherwise your bound to have baked in brake dust


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *good point. i didn't even think to clean off my summer rims when i stored them. it's only brake dust which i hope won't pit the clear coat.
> 
> definitely will have to wash off all the salt from the winter set when storing them for the summer. *


The brake dust will cause more problems than salt! Get those things cleaned off asap if you plan on storing them longer than a couple months.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Screw that... a little brake dust adds a bad-ass look.


----------

